# Our puppies



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok I got a female pitbull that got pregnant from her brother the puppies seems to be fine but what should I look out for.. I took them to the vet the doc told me they where fine but the two white ones might be deaf there five weeks old now. She had 6 5 girls and one boy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

If deaf put them down. It for the good of the pups.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Do you have any experience with pups at all? If the doc says they're fine, then I would still keep an eye out for them, for any abnormal behaviors. I can't exactly pin point what that might be, other than displaying any human aggression, but I'm sure someone with more experience may chime in here soon.

Also, if you get the chance to contact redog (our bossman), request a name change. I don't recommend using your email address for a username as you open yourself up to all types of unsolicited emails (not from our members, though).


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

I sought for a valid reason for posting what I did and finally found it.

Personally, I do not trust a deaf dog. In my town a little girl had her face literally ripped off by one.

Redog himself has dealt with them, and learned a hard lesson. Here is the thread it is posted in:

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-di...-act-aggressive-towards-my-roommates-dog.html


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't trust a deaf dog either.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree with the others. Just keep an eye on them. They might be perfectly fine! Though if the white ones are deaf, I'd put them down as well.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I know plenty of deaf dogs, and blind dogs, and a few blind and deaf dogs and they are amazing animals. I have also known of dogs that are not blind or deaf rip the face off of a child, deaf had nothing to do with that incident. With that being said its a HUGE responsibility and people who aren't up for the task who adopt your dogs or if you keep the yourself adopt out the ones who are easier to adopt and care for. If you adopt to a clueless person it will only make the dogs life horrible when they have no clue how to deal with a deaf dog. IMO culling should be don't at birth, not after they grow and are otherwise 100% healthy and you don't want to deal is kids lame excuse in my book, should have thought about this before you had the puppies so I wouldn't go that route. Just my 2 cents. It should be easy to tell if they are hearing or deaf at this age, what did your vet say? or go get a second opinion if they are unsure.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Ames, dogs born blind or deaf should be culled...a few good ones don't make up for all the bad. 

They are dogs, not people. Animals are not equal to humans. We are the masters. 

But it is just my opinion...I would cull any animal with defects. For the good of the breed...


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Goemon said:


> Ames, dogs born blind or deaf should be culled...a few good ones don't make up for all the bad.
> 
> They are dogs, not people. Animals are not equal to humans. We are the masters.
> 
> But it is just my opinion...I would cull any animal with defects. For the good of the breed...


I understand and agree to an extent. The problem is most think with their heart and not with their head! With all good intensions, they believe they can place them properly and all will be good. Like Ames said, they can make great pets in the right situation but there's a lot more to it. 
To the OP
Soon you will have some hard decisions to make. Should be enough to be more careful with 2 intact adult dogs in your care. :thumbsup:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Goemon said:


> Ames, dogs born blind or deaf should be culled...a few good ones don't make up for all the bad.
> 
> They are dogs, not people. Animals are not equal to humans. We are the masters.
> 
> But it is just my opinion...I would cull any animal with defects. For the good of the breed...


I respect your opinion, and I disagree. We don't even know what breed his dogs are so for the good of what breed would be the question, more than likely they are mutts. My opinion is unless the breeder hard culled at birth, the soft cull is the only option once they have grown and don't have health defects that would prevent them from having a good life. Deafness is not a health defect. Its just a disability and many dogs have perfectly fine lives without being able to hear.

I never said animals were people, nor did I compare them to humans in my comment.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah dude, in reality no one wants to kill little pups like this. Most feel they deserve a chance and in most cases I do too. Definitely spay nueter and place properly. We're not even sure the pups are deaf right now lol we might be talkin to the wall!
:woof:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

right! I had an all white pup who wasn't deaf. Hope this dude gets another opinion.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

ames said:


> I never said animals were people, nor did I compare them to humans in my comment.


Whewwww, goooood!!!!!!!! I kid you not, I have seen fools who think that animals are just like us and deserve the same "respect for life" no matter their errors.

IMO deafness is a birth defect. They were denied the right to hear from birth.

It is hereditary. The mutt who bit the girl I described was from an "all white breeder."

But i never told the OP to cull...I only said "blind or deaf pups should be culled."

Like Blind Billy that Floyd had, he went blind from vitamin K. Wasn't from birth. So it wasn't hereditary.

Like I said, it was JMO. I would cull any pup born blind or deaf.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I've had stuburn white rescue pups that you'd swear we're deaf


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

redog said:


> I've had stuburn white rescue pups that you'd swear we're deaf


LOL, I have known dogs like that too....but when they hear, "treat" they are all ears! :thumbsup:


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

It really doesn't matter what breed the dogs are. No breed is well served by deaf dogs. I too will cull for a defect like that, once I'm sure. But, I come from a different world where a dog that can't function isn't wanted or needed. As far as adoption goes, I see no need for a flawed dog to take a place where a healthy one could be placed.


----------



## Chloesmygirl (Jan 31, 2011)

ames said:


> I know plenty of deaf dogs, and blind dogs, and a few blind and deaf dogs and they are amazing animals. I have also known of dogs that are not blind or deaf rip the face off of a child, deaf had nothing to do with that incident. With that being said its a HUGE responsibility and people who aren't up for the task who adopt your dogs or if you keep the yourself adopt out the ones who are easier to adopt and care for. If you adopt to a clueless person it will only make the dogs life horrible when they have no clue how to deal with a deaf dog. IMO culling should be don't at birth, not after they grow and are otherwise 100% healthy and you don't want to deal is kids lame excuse in my book, should have thought about this before you had the puppies so I wouldn't go that route. Just my 2 cents. It should be easy to tell if they are hearing or deaf at this age, what did your vet say? or go get a second opinion if they are unsure.


Great post, I couldn't agree more. :goodpost: Isn't it possible that the deaf dog that attacked the child's face did it because it had a poor temperament??? Not the fact that it was deaf but it had a POOR temperament. It just happened to be deaf too. I won't argue that they don't require extra attention and work. There are actually times when their deafness works in their favor. For instance, they don't hear firecrackers, gunshots and other scary noises. They definitely may be harder to find a home for though.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Deaf + confusion = poor temperament. 
A deaf dog will not react the same as a dog that can hear you coming. Haha we still don't know if they are deaf..all we know is there is 2 white ones


----------



## Bullydog75 (Sep 14, 2013)

Goemon said:


> If deaf put them down. It for the good of the pups.


you say that you never told the op to cull just said that you would? well I think put them down is the same thing, if your going to be a tough guy , don't back track when people disagree with you.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Bullydog75 said:


> you say that you never told the op to cull just said that you would? well I think put them down is the same thing, if your going to be a tough guy , don't back track when people disagree with you.


I didn't back track......learn to read entire sentences before accusing me of that BS.

I gave my opinion on what I would do.

Have a problem with that, too damn bad.


----------



## Bullydog75 (Sep 14, 2013)

You said if deaf put them down, that is not saying what you would do that telling the op to put them down if deaf. Then you say "But i never told the OP to cull...I only said "blind or deaf pups should be culled." The word should did not appear in your post that said if deaf put down. Maybe you should read what you write. If you don't like that , too damn bad.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

I said that is what I would do, and did not order the OP to cull. If you want to get technical, "cull" in today's world can be to fix the dog so it cannot reproduce. I respect everyone's own opinion, UNLESS it is outright ridiculous like some of the newbies who come on here. Everyone else but you seemed to know exactly what I was suggesting. So there IS a difference in culling and putting down. 

Since I am aware now you are not an English teacher, for you wrote "if your," instead of "if you're," it pretty much lets me know you are a no good troll. You have nothing to say on anything regarding the OP, but want to start drama with me. And wtf is the "tough guy" BS? Nobody can get tough on a computer; nobody is tough because they cull. I respect all I engaged with, except you. 

"Bullydog75" pretty much tells me the school of thought you come from... :stick: :roll:


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

I still fail to see the problem with culling an interior animal.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

catchrcall said:


> I still fail to see the problem with culling an interior animal.


Yeah... I agree with this.


----------



## Chloesmygirl (Jan 31, 2011)

catchrcall said:


> I still fail to see the problem with culling an interior animal.


No problem for me, if somebody decides that culling an "inferior" animal is the right choice, in the end they will be harder to find a home for. I'd rather see them culled than abused in the end. But for some of us, we love our deafies, and they are just as reliable and predictable as the hearing dogs. They are most definitely, not all aggressive.

Some of us love the deaf "ones"

The Adams 5 Pack Goes Viral! | Deaf Dogs Rock Deaf Dogs Rock


----------

